# Suche namen von Spiel..



## |L1n3 (8. September 2007)

Ich hatte mal nen Game das ging ziemlich ab .. nur weiss ich den namen netmehr
es kam irgendwas mit Commander oder so ähnlich drin vor ..

Als man hatte am anfang so ne art baufahrzeug (like C&C und Earth 2150) und ansonsten nur maschienen die man "herstellen" konnte. Die Levels waren sehr bizarr und erinnerten an Riesige raumschiffe .. alles war halt irgendwie aus metall ..

Meine erinnerungen sind echt sehr schwach geworden .. sorry
aber ich würd das zu gern nochmal spielen
selbst wenn ich win 98 nochmal draufkloppen müsste


----------



## Hardware-Guru (8. September 2007)

Puh, ich könnte "Z!" raten, aber ich weiß net ob du das meinst.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Z_(computer_game)


----------



## |L1n3 (8. September 2007)

Hardware-Guru schrieb:


> Puh, ich könnte "Z!" raten, aber ich weiß net ob du das meinst.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Z_(computer_game)


nee leider nicht
Sorry das ich nurnoch so wenig sagen kann ..

Aber das war von grafik so ähnlich wie C&C Alarmstufe rot 2 ..
Also muss so zu der Zeit erschienen sein


----------



## Wannseesprinter (8. September 2007)

Hallo,

Ich habe ziemlich lange überlegt und es wollte meiner Zunge nicht entweichen. Nach langer Suche bin ich letztendlich auf das Spiel "KKND 2 Crossfire" gekommen. Das ist ganz nach deiner Beschreibung und war wirklich ein würdiger C&C Konkurrent. Ich fand's klasse. Hoffentlich konnte ich dir hiermit helfen.


----------



## |L1n3 (8. September 2007)

Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich habe ziemlich lange überlegt und es wollte meiner Zunge nicht entweichen. Nach langer Suche bin ich letztendlich auf das Spiel "KKND 2 Crossfire" gekommen. Das ist ganz nach deiner Beschreibung und war wirklich ein würdiger C&C Konkurrent. Ich fand's klasse. Hoffentlich konnte ich dir hiermit helfen.


schaut auch ganz interessant aus .. allerdings isses auch nich das was ich meinte 
Ich weiss ich echt nen wunder was ich erwarte ..


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (8. September 2007)

Total Annihilation war es nicht?


----------



## |L1n3 (8. September 2007)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Total Annihilation war es nicht?


boah anhand der screens würd ich fast sagen : Doch !
 Ich glaub das wars echt .. 
naja ich seh mir das mal nochmal an 

Danke erstmal an alle

edit: wikipedia nennt Supreme Commander als "quasi-nachfolger" .. jetzt muss ich mir supreme commander doch auch mal ansehen


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (9. September 2007)

Bei Blech und Echtzeit bliebt eigentlich nur noch TA


----------



## Oliver (9. September 2007)

Bestes Strategiespiel ever


----------



## SoF (9. September 2007)

Hätte wegen des Namens auf Supreme Commander getippt, wäre das einzige Strategiespiel, was mir mit "Commander" eingefallen wäre


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (9. September 2007)

Was ja in dem Falle nicht ganz falsch ist


----------



## Oliver (9. September 2007)

Supreme Commander kostet mittlerweile nur noch 20 Euro, da werde ich endlich mal zuschlagen.


----------



## Malkav85 (9. September 2007)

Mir würde da noch "MAX" einfallen ^^ oder dieses eine Spiel, wo man sich nen Planeten aussuchen muss und dann mit ner Rakete drauffliegt und dann wie nen WiSim beginnt...nur fällt mir davon der Name auch net mehr ein -.-


----------



## |L1n3 (9. September 2007)

SoF schrieb:


> Hätte wegen des Namens auf Supreme Commander getippt, wäre das einzige Strategiespiel, was mir mit "Commander" eingefallen wäre


Das mit dem Commander is bei mir warscheinlich hängen geblieben weil dieses "baufahrzeug" (funktionell hat das ding aber wenig mit dem aus C&C zu tun) in dem game als Commander bezeichnet wird


----------



## king_hoe (16. März 2009)

ich glaub dann meinst du kknd crossfire 2. aber keine garantie...is schon länger her, dass ich das ma gespielt hab.


----------

